# fare la festa a qualcuno



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti,

Non riesco a trovare la giusta traduzione in inglese per "fare la festa -a qualcuno", in questo senso:

Jack: "Se ne sono andati e si sono presi il malloppo!"
Paul: "Non importa ... prima o poi li becchiamo e gli facciamo la festa!"

Scusate se, questa volta, non do una mia versione ... hope Mods will forgive me! 

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## CPA

Hai usato la funzione di ricerca? Vedi "festa".


----------



## One1

CPA said:


> Hai usato la funzione di ricerca? Vedi "festa".



Qui "fare la festa" ha il significato di "dare una lezione" o "picchiare" o addirittura "ammazzare"


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

You may say, "Stick it to someone."


----------



## Yulan

One1 said:


> Qui "fare la festa" ha il significato di "dare una lezione" o "picchiare" o addirittura "ammazzare"


 

Esattamente One1, credo che l'accezione giusta in questo contesto sia proprio "_quando li acciuffiamo li ammazziamo_".

Grazie



BenVitale said:


> You may say, "Stick it to someone."


 

Grazie BenVitale,

Sì, hai ragione, però non è proprio la stessa cosa (to stick it to someone significa anche "punire", "maltrattare", ?)

Sono convinta che esista un idiom più incisivo, più adatto: "quando li prendiamo li mandiamo al Creatore" "... 

Grazie mille



Yulan said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Non riesco a trovare la giusta traduzione in inglese per "fare la festa -a qualcuno", in questo senso:
> 
> Jack: "Se ne sono andati e si sono presi il malloppo!"
> Paul: "Non importa ... prima o poi li becchiamo e gli facciamo la festa!"
> 
> Scusate se, questa volta, non do una mia versione ... hope Mods will forgive me!
> 
> Grazie a tutti!


 

Hello again everybody,

I have been checking any dictionary and sites, but I have not find the right idiom for that.

Is anybody capable to help me?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

You could say:

- blow someone or something to smithereens

- Meet your maker :

>>> It's time for you to meet your maker (a line in a movie. I don't remember which one)
>>> he has gone to meet his maker, meaning, he has died.


----------



## cscarfo

BenVitale said:


> You could say:
> 
> - blow someone or something to smithereens
> 
> - Meet your maker :
> 
> >>> It's time for you to meet your maker (a line in a movie. I don't remember which one)
> >>> he has gone to meet his maker, meaning, he has died.



In a Monty Python sketch, the Dead parrot.

Ciao

Carlo


----------



## Yulan

BenVitale said:


> You could say:
> 
> - blow someone or something to smithereens
> 
> - Meet your maker :
> 
> >>> It's time for you to meet your maker (a line in a movie. I don't remember which one)
> >>> he has gone to meet his maker, meaning, he has died.


 

YES! BENVITALE! I LIKEIT!!!! 
That sounds perfect!

Many-many thanks!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Yulan,
You're welcome.


----------



## passola92

I was wondering if there's an expression for fare la festa which implies both "to beat, to punish" and "to have sex with" at the same time, just like in italian. Any suggestions?


----------



## quidtum

passola92 said:


> I was wondering if there's an expression for fare la festa which implies both "to beat, to punish" and "to have sex with" at the same time, just like in italian. Any suggestions?


I would love to know an answer to this question too.
Anyone please?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

passola92 said:


> I was wondering if there's an expression for fare la festa which implies both "to beat, to punish" and "to have sex with" at the same time, just like in italian.



"Fare la festa" in italiano non ha necessariamente un significato a sfondo sessuale.


----------



## theartichoke

passola92 said:


> I was wondering if there's an expression for fare la festa which implies both "to beat, to punish" and "to have sex with" at the same time, just like in italian. Any suggestions?



While I had no idea that _fare la festa_ could have either of those meanings in Italian, the askers of this question may be interested in the English verb "to pound." Not terribly common as an expression for either sex or beating, but definitely possible.


----------



## Teerex51

_To jump _is another definite possibility


----------



## MR1492

passola92 said:


> I was wondering if there's an expression for fare la festa which implies both "to beat, to punish" and "to have sex with" at the same time, just like in italian. Any suggestions?



I have not seen this definition anywhere but an equivalent in English might be a BDSM (Bondage-Discipline-Sado-Masochism) encounter.  They have the duality of physical punishment and sex which _fare la festa a qualcuno_ allegedly also has.

Phil


----------



## theartichoke

MR1492 said:


> I have not seen this definition anywhere but an equivalent in English might be a BDSM (Bondage-Discipline-Sado-Masochism) encounter.  They have the duality of physical punishment and sex which _fare la festa a qualcuno_ allegedly also has.



I considered this possibility, given the placement of "at the same time," but I assumed that the question was about a word that _means_ two things at the same time, not a word that means doing those two things at the same time! (I'm starting to feel like I should be ultra-careful about ever using the expression _fare la festa....)_


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> They have the duality of physical punishment and sex which _fare la festa a qualcuno_ allegedly also has.


Hi Phil, what Passola92 meant was actually _either _physical violence _or_ sex—but not _"at the same time"_ as s/he incorrectly stated. BDSM and "fare la festa" have very little in common. 


L'hanno attirato in un tranello e gli hanno fatto la festa→_They lured him into a trap and jumped him._
L'ha fatta ubriacare e poi le ha fatto la festa→_He got her drunk and jumped her._


----------



## MR1492

theartichoke said:


> I considered this possibility, given the placement of "at the same time," but I assumed that the question was about a word that _means_ two things at the same time, not a word that means doing those two things at the same time! (I'm starting to feel like I should be ultra-careful about ever using the expression _fare la festa....)_



I had second thoughts just before I posted and I guess I should have listened more closely.  But I'll be darned if that "at the same time" wasn't confusing.

Phil


----------



## theartichoke

Teerex51 said:


> L'hanno attirato in un tranello e gli hanno fatto la festa→_They lured him into a trap and jumped him._
> L'ha fatta ubriacare e poi le ha fatto la festa→_He got her drunk and jumped her._



"To jump" is spot on in terms of its double meaning--and way more common than "to pound"--but now I'm curious about the exact sexual sense of "fare la festa." The way I understand _He got her drunk and jumped her _involves a physical attempt, without specifying what happened after he jumped her. It could be followed with But she pushed him away, picked up her coat, and left. If "le ha fatto la festa" instead, is it a completed act?

I suppose I see the other "to jump" in the same terms: it's what you do to someone just _before_ you beat him up. The actual beating may be implied, if it's not stated that the victim escaped his jumpers, but one could presumably escape with no further harm from either kind of "jumping."


----------



## Teerex51

_To jump_ is to _engage in an act of coitus with someone _or_ to attack or pounce upon without warning. _The latter meaning is where _to jump's_ general similarity with _fare la festa_ begins to show some cracks.

Whereas _fare la festa_ is final (the victim _does_ get beaten up—or worse), _to jump_ still allows for a miraculous escape (or the victim fights back like a tiger and drops his/her attackers). 

In the sexual sense, instead, _fare la festa_ implies a completed act, just like _to jump_ does.


----------



## Odysseus54

When 'fare la festa' has the 'violent' acception, I think it only means 'to waste' , as in 'to snuff'.  No beatings etc.,  just the permanent thing.

In a sexual sense, I understand it as meaning of course 'to have sex with' , but with the undertone of 'taking advantage', 'seducing' etc.  A more experienced male would do that to a younger, naive girl.  A boss with the secretary.  Not necessarily forced, but controlled and imposed by the male, not a rape but not completely consensual either, or based on false pretenses.


----------



## rrose17

I wouldn't say I'm the maven on slang but to me to jump someone is to overpower them while to jump someone's bones is to have sex with them in a very enthusiastic way.


----------



## theartichoke

rrose17 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm the maven on slang but to me to jump someone is to overpower them while to jump someone's bones is to have sex with them in a very enthusiastic way.



Funny--the expression "to jump someone's bones" just occurred to me, with exactly the same sense. We used to say it in high school....haven't heard it for ages. 

And Teerex, I have no argument with your "act of coitus" dictionary definition, but for what it's worth, I asked my partner what it would mean if I were to say "He got her drunk and then he jumped her," and the answer was "he _tried_ to have sex with her, and may or may not have succeeded, but probably didn't, due to the element of surprise." I might run this one by a few more people, but wouldn't be too surprised to find that the exact connotations of a slang expression like this vary by region (or person).


----------



## Belphegor82

I found an instance of "fare festa" (without the "la) that's pretty specific to a dog greeting its owner with enthusiasm (like in French, where a dog can "faire la fête" when its owner comes home). The sentence is:

"Il cane [...] era ancora lì e gli fece festa."

The only English translation I can think of is:

"The dog was still there and was happy to see him."

But it doesn't convey the phisical aspect of the dog jumping all over his owner and barking. Aiutatemi, per favore? )


----------



## Blackman

That goes only plural, il cane gli fece le feste.
Fare festa means to party or to take a day off from work.

As per the OP, fare la festa a qualcuno means only to kill him. Unless you take it literally and organize a real party.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

In the 'Sopranos', James Gandolfini would sometimes have somebody whacked.


----------



## zimtladen

A possible English expression that does duty for both "to kill" and "to have sex with" might be "to knock off" (NB not "to knock up" which implies a man's having sex which leads to pregnancy)  Pleasingly, "to knock off" can also mean "to steal", which is the third meaning given in festa - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference for _fare la festa a_.  (Though it won't really do for "to beat, to punish" as suggested by passola92)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

To me "fare la festa a qualcuno" means to punish them (beat them up or punish them sexually)
If I didn't mean anything sex related, I'd use:
conciare per le feste


----------



## theartichoke

zimtladen said:


> A possible English expression that does duty for both "to kill" and "to have sex with" might be "to knock off" (NB not "to knock up" which implies a man's having sex which leads to pregnancy)  Pleasingly, "to knock off" can also mean "to steal", which is the third meaning given in festa - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference for _fare la festa a_.  (Though it won't really do for "to beat, to punish" as suggested by passola92)


The sexual version of "to knock off" must be a BE expression, as I don't even know how to use it in a sentence. He knocked her off? He knocked off with her? They knocked off together?  

The only figurative meanings of "to knock off" I'm familiar with are "to kill" and "to end one's working day." And a "knock-off" is a fake.


----------



## You little ripper!

theartichoke said:


> The sexual version of "to knock off" must be a BE expression, as I don't even know how to use it in a sentence. He knocked her off? He knocked off with her? They knocked off together?


It's new to me, too, but I did find a reference to that meaning here:

Knock off - definition and meaning

_Informally, the verb may mean to manage to have sex with someone. If somebody says “Paul knocked off Barbara from marketing,” they mean he hooked up with her or had sex with her._


----------



## zimtladen

Yes, in BE "he knocked her off" - or "she knocked him off" I suppose, though this is used much less frequently.  The subject is the more proactive partner, the object the consenting one.  (The term wouldn't really be appropriate without that consent).

(On the other hand "he knocked her up" can only be used with a male subject, as it is a colloquial synonym for "he impregnated her").


----------

